# Netzlaufwerk trennen



## HPB (23. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich möchte ein Netzlaufwerk trennen, weil ich mich an diesem Rechner mit einem anderen Benutzernamen anmelden möchte. Wenn ich im Explorer auf extras-->Netzlaufwerk trennen gehe, kann ich das gewünschte Laufwerk problemlos entfernen. Er erscheint dann dort nicht mehr in der Liste. Auf dem Arbeitsplatz ist es aber dummerweise weiterhin als "nichtverbundenes Netzlaufwerk" vorhanden.

Wenn ich nun versuche eine Verbindung zu dem gleichen Rechner unter anderem Namen herstellen will erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass ich mich nicht mit zwei unterschiedlichen Namen am gleichen Rechner anmelden kann.

Wie bekomme ich die alte Verbindung weg?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

PETER


----------



## DJBUNDI (23. November 2005)

hi,

schau mal in einem cmd fenster mit

```
net use
```
welche connections du noch vorhanden hast...die welche auf disconnected sind, kannst du dann löschen mit hilfe von

```
net use /delete <laufwerk>
```

schau mal die optionen an, persistent ist noch eine möglichkeit...

gruss
djbundi


----------



## HPB (23. November 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, hilft mir aber nicht. "net use" zeigt das ominöse Laufwerk gar nicht an, d.h. ich kann es auch nicht löschen. Es ist aus unterfindlichen Gründen nur noch auf dem Arbeitsplatz zu sehen. Ich habe mich auch schon nocheinmal mit dem Server verbunden und das LAufwerk dann erneut getrennt. Bringt aber alles nix. Jetzt erhalte ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das "nichtverbundene Laufwerk" auf dem Arbeitsplatz anklicke (siehe grafik)


----------



## gorim (23. November 2005)

Drück im Explorer mal die Taste F5 (Aktualisieren)

bis dann
gorim


----------



## HPB (23. November 2005)

haha :suspekt:
Ein toller Tipp. Das hab ich als allererstes gemacht.
Wer hat noch ne Idee, was ich tun könnte?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus,
PETER


----------



## DJBUNDI (23. November 2005)

hmm, reboot? 
nein, was mir noch so einfällt...
im eventlog ist bestimmt ein eintrag vorhanden? oder sogar noch andere? eventid auf eventid.net vielleicht gefunden?...

und sonst...naja, vielleicht ein kleines programm schreiben, dass auf diese api zugreift und das ganze so simuliert, sollte eigentlich der gleiche fehler kommen, aber vielleicht hast du dann mehr infos dazu...aber check doch erst mal das evntlog, falls du das nicht scho gemacht hast...

djbundi


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Hallo erstmal.

Gibt es denn die Freigabe noch? Hört sich so an als wenn sie nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Duddle (29. November 2005)

Also es geht nur um eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop?

 Starte mal den Taskmanager und beende von dort aus explorer.exe. Dann
 Datei - Neuer Task - Durchsuchen - Auf den Desktop navigieren - in dem Fenster die Verknüpfung löschen

 Dann auf Abbrechen, im "Neuer Task"-Dialog   explorer.exe   eingeben und normal weiterarbeiten.

 So mache ich das immer mit Dateien, die sich partout nicht löschen lassen. Vielleicht klappt's ja auch mit deinem Netzlaufwerk 


 Duddle


----------



## HPB (8. Dezember 2005)

Das ist die Lösung!


----------



## vanHenn (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

der entscheidene Trick war offenbar der, einfach im Taskmanager den Explorer zu beenden, und denn dann bei neuen Task wieder starten.

Funktioniert wunderbar!

Danke


----------

